# Stanozolol Cypionate (Winstrol Cypionate)



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2010)

*Stanozolol Cypionate (Winstrol Cypionate)*

Unfortunately, while a long acting version of  Winstrol (Stanozolol) would be pretty cool, there are number of reasons  to avoid the product pictured on the left, which claims to be  Stanozolol Cypionate.

 The 17-methyl group present on all commercially available Stanozolol  preparations would interfere with the material needed to make the ester  react with the steroid. In other words, actually attaching the ester  would be very difficult, and especially for a 50mgs/ml (or higher) dose.  Chemically, this is going to remain well beyond the abilities of 99% of  the underground labs out there. I suppose they can try removing the  17-methyl group, then adding the ester, but again, we’re talking about  something that would need to be done by a real chemist, in a real lab,  and even then…I doubt anyone out there is doing this.…

 In such a product, the 17-methyl would partially (or even fully in  some cases) block enzymes (esterases) in the body from cleaving off the  ester. If the body can not remove the ester, then there will be no  active compound in the blood. At best, what you would be left with is  going to be very weak when compared to the regular oral version or at  worst, simply inactive.
 Although it might be a cool idea, I just don’t think Winstrol  Cypionate is going to be a worthwhile purchase for anyone.

source


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 28, 2010)

Interested products,but FDA will never approved it.


----------

